

Leran to build a website from scratch - shivkapoor
http://hackertrails.com/class

======
pilom
TBA location doesn't help me much at all. What city will it be in, lets start
there?

~~~
thebokchoy
Hi Pilom, I am one of the organizers of the event, it will be held at The
University of Pennsylvania. This was supposed to remain somewhat internal
until the content / site was improved but if you're in the area, please do
stop by!

Cheers! Jonathan

